# Do you have a small shop?



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure where to put this, but since it pertains to equipment I'll put it here.

I am a small shop guy, myself and while I like looking at the big fancy shops and dreaming, the reality of the situation is I need to focus on making my shop well organized and buying the right tool to fit in my work space. I have visited dbhost's page several times to read up and get ideas, as like myself he has a smaller work area, but he has quite a lot of equipment and it appears quite roomy. And for those of you interested, he has a VERY detailed workshop page here on LJ's, and you should check it out.

So I am hoping I can get a collection of folks with smaller work areas, say 500Sq ft or less. Maybe we can all look at each other's workshops and get an idea of what works and what doesn't, and what tools we can buy as bench tops, instead of free standing, and have it work for us. I have just shy of 300 sq feet (a 12' X 24' dedicated space) myself, and I am trying to keep my workshop info here updated.

Hopefully you will accept the fact that we don't need to have big shops to make up for a lack of other thing (hahaha!) and share with the rest of us with smaller workspaces.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

My studio is about 170 sf and serves me just fine. I mainly work with hand tools so I don't need the large work space. My old shop was 3,000 and I can do just as much here as I did there.


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have an old counter top screwed to the wall that I use as a sort of workbench and lots of machines fit under it when not in use - mortiser, small sanders, even the benchtop planer. I put them on furniture dollies so I can easily roll them under. All the big machines are on wheels and move around as needed. Only the DC and table saw stay put.


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Could you share some photos with us? I know they are mostly hand tools and they are stowed away easily, but maybe you have some storage advice to share with us. Stepping dwon from 3000SQ Ft you must have quite a lot of tools.


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

me. i have to set up benches with a top outside my front door, using extention cords.
the only power tool i can use inside is my chop saw.
12×24 inside dedicated space,,what i would do for something like that.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My shop measures 17' x 22' plus a 2' x 12" alcove. The total is just shy of 400 square feet. I don't consider this a small shop. I consider it a medium size shop. In my opinion, if you are strategic about where you place your tools, this can be an adequate size. I have 8' of clearance on both the infeed and outfeed sides of my planer, TS and jointer. The only tool on a mobile base is the jointer and I seldom have to move it.

Of course, I wish I had more space (we always do) but this is sufficient for me.

As an FYI - I am able to store most of my wood inventory outside of my shop and that helps a lot.


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Rich, I looked at your shop. Nice use of space. I have a question with regards to your drill press. I see you have elected to use a benchtop unit and build your own base. What kind of work do you do with it, and do you ever find it inadequate… I don't mean with regards to power, but perhaps capacity.

I ask because i love mission style furniture, and I would like to start doing some mortise and tenon joinery. While the projects I have in mind are mostly fairly small (TV/stereo stand, end tables, etc), I want to attempt a bed headboard and footboard with M&T joinery. Do you feel like the benchtop drill press would be sufficient for such work? I would love to save the space and money with a benchtop, but I am just not sure of the capacity.

Thanks!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the shop plug!

I honestly have been studying various workshop setups, equipment etc… to come up with something that works for me…

No doubt you have caught on to the tricks of my approach but I figure I should share here…

#1. Use the most tool that you can fit into the small space. If you don't need an aircraft carrier for a jointer, but will only use a benchtop jointer, use a benchtop jointer. They take up a LOT less space.
#2. Use vertical space as well as you can. My tool stacker is an example of that idea. If you want something like that mobile, Wood Magazine has a good plan available made with construction lumber and peg board…
#3. Peg boards. I haven't compressed mine yet, but those flip out clamshell cabinets with peg boards in layers are great for storing a LOT of tools in a small space.
#4. Avoid the free standing router table. Instead add a router wing to your table saw. (You already did that)
#5. Along the same lines, you need outfeed support for your table saw. Make your workbench act as an outfeed support as well. For even BETTER results, another wood mag plan has a workbench plan that goes OVER the table saw once lifted up on its movable casters.
#6. Keep everything movable except for the lathe. That needs to be as solid as physically possible.
#7. Use wall space, AND ceiling space for storing stuff like ladders, mount shelves for handheld power tools, jigs etc…
#8. If you haven't picked up a jointer, or planer yet, you MIGHT want to save up some bucks and get one of the combination machines. Grizzly sells a really nice 12" combo machine. Kind of spendy, but well worth it from what I can tell…
#9. Got exposed studs? Well depending on your climate, AND your building codes, insulate it, and cover with something along the lines of T1-11 plywood, 1/2" OSB or whatever. Sheet rock it if you have to. Likewise insulate and radiant barrier that roof. (Remember the perspective here. I am living and working in coastal Texas, and it is stinking HOT here…)
#10. Got empty space under the table saw wings? There are some good space saving options. One is to build a table saw workstation with full on drawers etc… Or the other is to just slide your trash can under the router, and maybe a shop vac in there, that kind of thing… Leave the lid off that trash can, and most of the chips flying under the table end up in the can…

To be honest, if I can finally manage to purge every last single non shop item from my shop, I would feel like I am in an auditorium. And I am in 373 sq/ft….


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

300 square feet? I'm looking at building myself a "big" shop in the back yard, and it'll be about 240. My current one seems to be about 130 square feet. I do finishing, sheet goods breakdown and major glue-ups outside (luckily, I live in a climate where I know it's not going to rain for 5 months out of the year, but that's also a climate where real estate costs a ton).

All my tools are benchtop or hand-held except for the drill press. When I build the bigger shop, rather than having a router table that clamps to the top of my Festool MFT table I'll have a roll-around, much like my planer is on.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I went from a small shop (a 12' X 12' - storage building) to a 33' X 64' converted horse barn. Although, I have expanded a bit…I still find that I must make the best use of available space. I have a great book that I got from Woodsmith called Small Shops….it has great ideas on making stands for tools that have dual purposes…like a flip over sander/planer table - where one side of the table is a dewalt bench planer and you pivot the table (with a locking mech) to a sander on the other side. Another great idea is a corner lazy susan type table that rotates around and has a bench top drill press, jig saw, sander….etc. There are some great ideas on storage - like a dual duty cart that hold sheet goods and lumber. For my shop I have also put shelves on every possible wall space….and even used the upper ceiling area for wood storage….the book also shows how to put cabinets under every tool stand and workbench….This small shop book is a must for folks with limited space.


----------



## Bahremu (Jan 31, 2009)

My shop is about 150sf; it's small, but workable. I start most projects by doing the large piece work in the backyard. A 4×8 sheet doesn't fit down the stairs into my shop. Every panel has to be proken down either at the BORG or in the backyard.

I end up carrying most tools into the backyard to work. Then I do the glue-ups on the dining table.


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Keep them coming folks! Let's get some pics and details if we could too. It is easier to learn and ask questions if we have visuals. Store your images on Photobucket.com, or tinypic.com if you need hosts. Photobucket requires an account set-up, but tinypic is a simple freesource picture host.

Dan, I know Petaluma. One 2 of my sons live in San Jose. I lived in, and they were born in SoCal. Nice area.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm ashamed to say I have a 24×48 shop and 3- 24×24 lumber buildings and a dry kiln, and its not big enough


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

pvwoodcrafts. I take it you are more than just a hobbyist then right?


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah my wife and I are both full time woodworkers. Heres our shop.


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

DB is right. I walked into several buildings without the thermo-block on the ceilings, then walked into one with the block, and there had to be a 10-15 degree difference in the buildings. As you can see in pic 2, I opted for the thermo-block ;-).


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

the only thing I can add to dbhost's posting is to put everything you can on wheels. On one wall I have some sturdy shelves that hold things like my spindle sander, bench grinder, nailers, etc. Under that is floor space that I use to tuck away my jointer, planer cart, drill press cart, and router table. Then I just push/pull whatever tool i need and it's got a home to go back to.

Oh, also, don't discount that certain tools don't have to be co-located. My compressor is out in the garage and I run a 50ft hose into the basement to a secondary tank and regulator. I also used to keep my jointer and planer up the garage and would do all my dimensioning prior to moving it to the basement. Not ideal, but depending on the space there's always compromises.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This just reminded me that it is time ti update my shop photos. Rand


----------



## BHuber (May 22, 2009)

I have a 12×16 and it works out well. I do have to do all my sheet cutting in the garage to break it down to more manageable parts.
Mobil bases are a must and all the big tools are on them. Cabinets under the bench are really helpful for storing all kinds of things and keeping them clean.
I am sure you have heard this before but it really really helps in a little shop "A place for everything and everything in its place".
Here are the 4 walls of the shop, if you want to see a little more you can go the link below, then do next in the upper right corner of the screen.

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/image/111944699


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

My current shop is 12×30, I bought a portable building when I moved to Florida and it serves me very well as I am just renting at this time. Almost everything is on wheels and it makes it very convient.
My last shop I built myself and was 12X16 (13'5 high for lumber storage) and everything was movable. It was addiquit but as always needed to be bigger. Plans were for an 8×16 addition but my wife got transferred.
My old shop was in the garage(one car) so it didn't take long to convince wife we needed more space(she is very good about helping me when I need it and she's smart along with it <g>)
Pictures will follow when I figure out Photobucket.

Sandt38- how do you like the router on the TS? I have the same saw(love it) and have been thinking about an Incra positioner for it. I already have one on my router table.


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Howie- It was one of the best things I have done. It is so much more solid then my portable router table was, and I love being able to use my fence with it. Plus, I build a lot of speakers, and the extra surface area for the saw makes it much easier to deal with large stock, both on the saw table and the router table. I know what you mean about the saw, I love it too. IMO it is far more saw then what I paid for it brand new

Bill- Thanks for sharing. Your shop is very well organized, loaded with tools and gave me a couple ideas. I was wondering what you thought of that Ridgid sander… I have been eyeballing that thing, it looks like one hell of a bargain.

To the others, I haven't had time to look at all your shops yet. I may be back commenting before too long.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Sorry folks,after reviewing all the steps involved I have decided not to bother trying to post my shop photos. I'm not much for storing stuff on the web as required by Photobucket. I'm not saying this to take anything away from LJs,but after over 22 years fooling with computers, it's just the way I feel.

Sandt38: I have a ts3650,a 12 mitre saw on ridgid base, a ridgid jointer,ridgid drill press and the ridgid ocillating sander. When I started to get into WW I did a lot of homework and I don't think I did wrong with any of them. I'm a retired pipefitter and we used ridgid tools for over 32 years and never had one fail. I do have other brands in my shop but I still lean toward ridgid.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have a small shop, its a 120 sq ft.


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a 20 X 20 and at times I need more room, and at times I am good. Mostly I need more room, as in a dedicated space to apply a finish away from the dust.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine is 26×30 but it seems small because I have to much equipment in there.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I am a cabinets/furniture builder mostly and work in a 14 X 21 shop. I feel it is very well organized and has every piece of equipment needed to do this kind of work. If anyone cares to take a look at my workshop it might give you some ideas. I still need to get the hand tools hung up and build a few more smaller storage cabinets yet. If you look at my Blogs or shop projects they might give you some ideas as well.

God Bless
tom


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've got half of a two car garage. A lot of stuff is on wheels so I can move it as needed.This is about as neat as it ever gets:


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, some of you guys have a lot of space! I have an area 10X11-1/2 = 110-1/2 square feet, in which I also have an elliptical exercise machine, deduct 21 sq ft, and a weight bench, deduct 10 sq ft, for a total of 75 sq ft, in an odd shape (plus barbells laying on the floor, minus another 6 sq ft), deduct 10 sq ft for the birch butcher block workbench contained in this space, for a total of *59 sq ft*. Note that the elliptical machine was heavy enough to take 6 people to get it out of the truck, so it really isn't an option to move that out of the way. I throw cloths over it when I'm doing woodworking, since I've had to take it apart once already to get the sawdust off some of the works.

Technically, one side of the "shop" is workable, as I made a workbench that is 4 feet by 8 feet, with storage underneath. But I have no place for my little Ryobi table saw and Skil router table, so they live up on top of the workbench when I'm not using them.


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Howie, have you tried just uploading them to the LJ woodshops section? With all that Ridgid gear, i would love to see it.

Tom, What a sweet shop! Thanks for sharing! It is so well laid out and organized, and CLEAN! I mean spotless…

Charlie- lots of nice Ridgid gear in a well organized shop. Yes, woodworkers can use duct tape, as long as it is in attempt to keep their shop up and running by keeping the wife happy ;-)


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker, Wow that is a small space, but you sure managed to get the necessary tools in there. I love your collection of hand tools. That is such a lost art. As a mechanic I work in an industry that has lost the art of working with hand tools because of pneumatics. I have found that in my older age I prefer to use hand tools. I do have excellent pneumatics, and use them, but I prefer my hand tools for most reassembly. If I can develop the understanding of hand tool use in woodworking, and the patience and skill required to use them, i hope to start acquiring some as well.

BroDave, that sure looks like a lot more then a 20X20! You got a well organized shop apparently!

Boardsmith, I live in Summerfield! Small world. I work in Greensboro, right on Spring Garden at the main gate of UNCG. I sure wish you would include some shots of your shop.

Professionals in small shops are of great interest to me. You guys need to have everything handy, well organized, and functional. We hobbyists can learn a lot from

I have added all of you with shops listed as buddies and favorited your workshops/added your shops to my watchlist. I hope to keep an eye on your shop's growth and development though the years. Hopefully we can all share ideas and become more efficient.


----------



## BHuber (May 22, 2009)

The Ridgid sander is one of my go to tools, I never knew how much I would use it. I had a small belt sander with the disk on it and that went out the door really fast after I got the Ridgid.

The dust collection could be better but outside of that it is one great tool to have in the shop.


----------



## sandt38 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Bill. I guess that is a must have. Duly noted.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well mine was half of a 2 car garage. I finally convinced my wife to let me expand it out to both sides. But she said that if its going to be bad storms, or winter she wants it back. I told her that was fine since everything is mobile. And what isn't fits nice, since the garage is 26' deep.


----------



## tbird1963 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 10×20 works shop. When you have a small workshop you have to scale down on the size of your tools. Big projects like making furniture are almost impossible, but as for me its just a hobby right now. Maybe someday its will be more than just a hobby. Im 48 years old by the time I hit retirement age there prob wont be any, so for the time being I make things that just make me feel good knowing other people enjoy them, and if I make a buck or two then so be it, the biggest thrill I get is seing the faces of people when they see my work I make simple things. Like last Christmas I made all the Christmas gifts a Tow Mator, A Big Rig for my grandsons, The older family memebers received plaques. Its not the size that counts its the imagination that goes into making the project.


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

You guy's with the Ridgid sander have you had any issues with the belt function not staying put while operating the sander? I was reading the reviews on the Ridgid site and some said the belt sander mode was useless. I really like this sander and the price point is right for me to acquire one so based on you current owners I may just purchase one.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

My shop is about 450 sq ft. I have many of the machines on mobile bases. I do have a furnace room in the house just outside the door to the shop and I keep a lot of the hand tools there on pegboard. More pixs in my gallery.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

My shop is 16×18 or about 288 sq ft. 
I just got my first nice table saw. It's a Steel City 35990G (granite top). So I have the table saw, a decent router (Bosch), a small Delta DC…. suitable for one machine at a time, but that's all I can run at one time anyways… a small bandsaw and a bench top drill press. I have some decent hand planes and find something theraputic about running my big jointing plane down a board. Good thing… because I don't have a planer. 

My shop doubles as an art studio, but primarily it's configured as a shop.

I just joined LJ so…. howdy.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

For me its a tale of two workshops.

90% of what I do get done at home in my one car garage. Nine and a half feet by twenty. It's cosy. It's a struggle. It's a p i t a.

The three must have machines (table saw / planer/thicknesser / dust collector) live in 'machinery corner' DC is on wheels but rarely moves, saw + PT get moved into position as needed (thank goodness for wheel kits).
I spent a long time deliberating over what kind of saw to get, the constraints of space being the main issue, and got the Elektra Beckum PK200 precision saw package, so when it's used for small cuts (which is most of the time) it doesn't take up much room, I can add base carrier rails to extend the width, attach the sliding table and mitre attachment, or suspend a home made router table from the saw for panel raising etc. It's only a small saw but will easily go through 2" oak. All sheet cutting done with Dewalt track saw on assembly table. If I have lots of cross cutting to do, take ripped and edged sheets to FIL's and cut on SCM Combo machine with scorer and sliding table.

It helps to know exactly the mid point on the floor for ripping or planing up to 10' lengths.

No windows but a 5" centrifugal fan branching into two 4" vent changes the air 9 times per hour. 2×55W 5" Flourescent tubes.

Workbench is long and skinny, 6'6×18" against a wall, includes cupboards and drawers to optimise storage. Use drawers instead of a dead man. Bench top morticer lives under overhang on one side when not in use, vacuum under the other overhang. Benchtop bandsaw resides on bench.

Assembly table is a cabinet on casters 2000×900mm with a sacrificial mdf top, the back of the assembly table has sliding doors and an area to accommodate 5 litre tins of finish (stores about 18). The other side of assembly table consists of three compartments, a drawer in the top of each, one of which is dedicated to drill drivers, bay one - power tool storage, bay two with pull out bottom - power tool storage for tools in use, bay 3 tool box/fitting tool storage.

Various tool racks on walls, shelves go right around. All racks mounted over 4' from floor to allow sheet goods to rest against wall.

SCMS lives in tower shelving unit which is home to routers, bits, abrasives, MiniFix kit, finishing equip, and boring tools.

Drill press is in separate wooden shed in garden. When Guinea Pig dies, will be home to bandsaw too.

I've nearly reached full capacity, but it doesn't cost me anything so I can't complain.

The other 10% of what I do is in my FIL's workshop, 36' x 18, its always refreshing to go there and actually have space to freely walk about.

Hope I didn't bore anyone,


----------



## CTM2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just moved from a 8×16ft shop to a 10×10, I use mostly hand tools with the exception of a bandsaw and benchtop planer, I know now what a value a longer shop is. I am now trying to figure out how I am going to make this shop work efficiently. I took a year to make my last shop work smoothly and effecieny for me, and I know I am in for another challenge with the new space. Let's get some more small shop woodworkers pics here, I will get mine up ASAP.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

My backyard shop is 12 X 16, I've had to get pretty inventive to squeeze everything in there. But, so far, so good.

My shop's website is here: My Workshop


----------



## BrettMcD (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay I am game to play along. I guess I will post my shop it is a grand size of 40"X116" or just a little under 40 square feet. Just for visual reference the plane on the workbench is a standard No. 5 bench plane. Although I do have access to a covered car patio right outside the door that I use mainly for assembly. Due to space constraints I have started to get into hand tools a lot more seriously. I do have a small table saw and miter saw that I just use wherever I can to break down stock quickly and then refine the wood later with hand tools. I use hand planes for all of my stock planing and thicknessing. Cutting dovetails by hand as well as Mortise and tenon joinery. The workbench really does become a lot more versatile with hand tools and I rarely stray very far from it. I do need to build some storage I am thinking either a small wall tool cabinet or a separate under bench unit. Alright thanks for looking I hope this inspires someone to just go out and make some sawdust despite whatever space they have available.


----------



## Justin1110 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a 16' x 24' garage that is shared with my dad so I have to be able to put everything away and still pull a full size pick up in to work on it when he needs the garage.

My table saw has a mobile base on it and I placed a router table in the right side of the table. The large table flips up onto the wheels and rolls to the back wall and the saw goes under it.



























I've made a flip top stand for my planer that folds down, and slides under the work bench.



















Once I put everything back Its just enough room to put a truck tight to the garage door and still have a little space to walk in front of it to get to the other side.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

i have as much space as i want, ....outside…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm with Jap. Sort of.










But sometimes less









But usually… not much


----------

